# 1991 maxima fan problem



## mumra (Apr 19, 2005)

I have a 1991 maxima that was running fairly well. The fans seem to not functioning at the right time anymore. When i remove the sensors connection thats on the left side of the engine , the fans run non-stop. When i insert the connection back the fans dont come on unless i fiddle whith the connector. I like the car, when it has its good days it moves pretty good, but there are days when i notice loss of power. Anyone have any answers or suggestions i would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## laird426 (Apr 16, 2005)

I would replace the sensors.


----------



## mumra (Apr 19, 2005)

could i do it myself??


----------

